

Google "best search engine" and the first result is Dogpile - zachgoodman
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=1&tok=L0IehPZwwwaSFSFDVS-CjQ&cp=9&gs_id=x&xhr=t&q=best+search+engine&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=best+sear&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4892cb34971d8ce7&biw=1436&bih=716

======
maytc
Check the meta description for dogpile and it says this: Dogpile.com makes
searching the Web easy, because it has all the best search engines piled into
one. Go Fetch!

That's is probably why it is number one ranked.

------
calciphus
Credit to Google: They don't manipulate their results for marketing purposes.

